
Why So Few? The Underrepresentation of Women in Technology&Software Development - bookofjoe
https://www.oclc.org/research/events/2019/051519-underrepresentation-women-technology-software.html
======
PaulHoule
... they don't want to give up their neurotypical privilege.

